# Random snaps



## Onyx (May 2, 2010)

Just a couple of random photos as I haven't posted any in a while. They are not the best by far and mostly do no justice to the mice at all but photos are photos and we all love looking at them


----------



## Onyx (May 2, 2010)

And this one never uploaded..


----------

